# Being Jewish in UAE



## ashkag

Hello,
My husband (who is a totally unobservant Jew from Russia) and myself are looking into possibility of working at American University of Sharjah. I am not Jewish. Even my last name is not. We are both immigrated from Russia to US 22 years ago. I am not concerned about myself. But also have 13 year old son. Will he have to be secretive about the fact that he has Jewish blood in him? Will he and my husband have lie in their papers that they are Christians? We all at BEST could be called agnostics. Or could non affiliated/non religious be used? And both of them have Jewish last name (in Russian style). Does it even make sense to entertain the idea of moving there? How the Arab coworkers/classmates will treat them?
I will appreciate any thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## glopez11

I am not an expert but there are two things; The UAE and the people here are very tolerant of other religions. Second if there is a problem it is with Israel and the ultra Zionist not the Jewish people. I have talked to my Arab and Emirate friends about their feelings about Jews and the answer is almost always the same. Their compassion for the Palestinians and their political aspirations does not translate to Antisemitism.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

I used to work with a British Jewish guy who's been here more than 5 years with no issues. I got to know some of his friends and although nothing was ever said as I go to know them it became clear that they were also clearly Jewish. None of them had overly Jewish names, mainly just westernised versions of what would I guess have been traditional surnames etc.

I don't think the locals here have an issue with Jewish people; their issue is with Israel and Israeli people. After all the Jewish, Muslim and Christian faiths all share a lot of similarities in what we believe.

I'd say if you keep the fact that your family is Jewish fairly quiet and only involve close friends then you could live very easily here. What you want to state when asked to specify your religion depends but it might be easier to just say that you are agnostic.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I dont believe you have the option of saying you are agnostic. On some sheet I was given (it has been a while so cant remember what it was now), I had to select what I was. There was no athiest or agnostic box. 

Arab men will and do marry jewish women. You will find a number of russian jewish woman married to local emiratis.


----------



## fcjb1970

please drop me an email at joeh_public AT yahoo DOT com


----------

